# monoprice.com HD cables questions



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

We are upgrading to a 622 for single mode use on a smaller 20" LCD TV/monitor.

I have seen several mentions of monoprice.com (THANKS!) on the forum and I will be ordering both HDMI and component cables from them. I have some questions about the cables.

They seem to have very good prices today, I don't know if they might change, so I want to order today or I would wait and call them tomorrow.

On the HDMI to HDMI cables, they would be male to male, wouldn't they? 

It says some have "net jacket". What is that and would they work for the 622 to HDTV.

On the component cables, they have 3-RCA and 5-RCA. What is the difference. I can see on the pictures that there is a different number of connectors but what are the extra two on the 5-RCA for?

What is AWG? It looks like the lower the number the more expensive they are.

For the minimal price difference I figure I will go with the most expensive 6' length cables. I also figure I should be able to use the 3-RCA component being as there isn't any dolby digital sound connected to the TV (not actually knowing what the difference is between the 3 and the 5). Even going with the most expensive it should be about $40 total including tax and next day, Tuesday, shipping for both the HDMI and component cables.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

Male to male, not sure what net jacket is. the 2 extra cables on the 5 RCA would be for audio signal. AWG is wire size, I think it stands for American Wire Gage. The lower the number, the larger the wire.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.

Here is my order for planned checkout:

2219 HDMI to HDMI Cable (24AWG) w/ net jacket- 6ft (Gold Plated) (N) $17.93

2769 PREMIUM 6FT 3-RCA Component Video Coaxial RG-6 18AWG 75Ohm $12.54 
SubTotal 
$30.47 
7.75% CA Sales Tax 
$2.36 
Shipping: California Overnight for CA, NV, AZ[$7.50] 
S&H Cost 
$7.50

$40.33 Grand Total


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

I have not ordered the cables yet. 

I just talked to the company who will be doing the 622 install and the guy said it comes with very good component cables, something about for PVR I think, and he said I should not hook up the HDMI at this time. He said because there is a problem with the _software_ & HDMI. He also said the component video would be as good as HDMI. From reading these forums it seems that may or may not be true.

So, I guess we will be trying out the component cables they bring first and see if we get a great picture but will have nothing to compare it too without the HDMI. So won't really know if we could have a better picture.

We will wait a while to see if they get the HDMI problem fixed.

So, don't need any cables at this time (almost want to buy some just because they seem like such a good price) but can't beat free cables.

Sorry if this has turned out to be an unnecessary post but THANKS A LOT for the reply.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

I use HDMI on my 211 and I think the pic is better. Just me though. There have been a lot of HDMI port dieing. I would buy one because its cheap. I love monoprice and the cables are great.


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

I use the HDMI on an upconverting DVD player and the picture quality is better IMHO. Could be that the player upconverts on DVI/HDMI. The monoprice cables should be good. The higher gauge is recommended for longer runs, get their premium cables it should be fine.

Also, if you lack HDMI inputs also get a HDMI switch (as low as $30 on monoprice).


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

If the HDMI goes out does the component connection or source still work on the 622?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gary s said:


> If the HDMI goes out does the component connection or source still work on the 622?


Yes. Component outputs are not affected by the HDMI problems.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I recently received my order from www.CablesforLess.com. Low prices,
knowledgeable phone support, fast delivery w/choice of carrier. I ordered
an assortment of four different HDMI & DVI cable combinations, all for less
than the price of one cable at RS and WM, including shipping.


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

The 5-RCA cables are 3 Component + 2 Audio. I ordered a bunch of 3' 3-RCA Component cables from Monoprice a few months ago. They were out of them at the time, and rather than hold my order they shipped me 3' 5-RCA's instead for the same price. Impressive service, and damn good cables.


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just so you know, the net jacket is just a thicker coating for the cable. Hence "jacket". I bought two HDMI with those too and its pretty useless in a normal environment, those are more for if you are putting the wire inside a wall or running along a wall or something.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

James Long Stated:
Yes. Component outputs are not affected by the HDMI problems.

So, being as the installer will be bringing some "really good component cables" I have gone ahead and ordered the HDMI cables I had in one of my previous posts and will connect both HDMI and component as a backup unless they actually give a better picture than the HDMI in our setup.



Taha24 said:


> Just so you know, the net jacket is just a thicker coating for the cable. Hence "jacket". I bought two HDMI with those too and its pretty useless in a normal environment, those are more for if you are putting the wire inside a wall or running along a wall or something.


Thanks for this info. I asked on a couple different calls to monoprice.com what the net jacket was and they didn't really give me a clear or good answer. One of them said they just didn't know. But I already ordered the HDMI with net jacket earlier today. May not be necessary but figure it can't hurt. And also, these have thicker wire than the cheaper ones (24 AWG I think).

Thanks again for all the replies!


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

On a 20" TV you would never ever see a difference in Component VS HDMI.

Now on a 50"- 60" TV it would be a diffrent story..

FYI if your going to a surround sound system you would want to use the digital audio option and not analog (left and right RCA)

FWIW My HDMI connection on my 622 has been flawless since day one.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I believe the net jacket is ecactly what it sounds like. The outer covering is a net like material that is very tough/durable.



gary s said:


> James Long Stated:
> Yes. Component outputs are not affected by the HDMI problems.
> 
> So, being as the installer will be bringing some "really good component cables" I have gone ahead and ordered the HDMI cables I had in one of my previous posts and will connect both HDMI and component as a backup unless they actually give a better picture than the HDMI in our setup.
> ...


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

The Net jacket is just a plastic mesh over the cable and makes it look a little better if the cable is seen.

You can see the mesh in this picture.


----------



## goldieloxx (Jul 16, 2006)

gary s said:


> I have not ordered the cables yet.
> 
> I just talked to the company who will be doing the 622 install and the guy said it comes with very good component cables, something about for PVR I think, and he said I should not hook up the HDMI at this time. He said because there is a problem with the _software_ & HDMI. He also said the component video would be as good as HDMI. From reading these forums it seems that may or may not be true.
> 
> ...


The monoprice cable did not work with my 622 VIP. I went back to a cheaper thinner gage cable and it worked fine.


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

You should get the cable replaced, both the HDMI cables I got from Monoprice work with the 622 (idiot Dish rep had me try both when the HDMI failed)


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

goldieloxx said:


> The monoprice cable did not work with my 622 VIP. I went back to a cheaper thinner gage cable and it worked fine.


Had the 622 installed yesterday. My monoprice HDMI cable is working fine as are the component cables the installer brought. The HDMI cable looks pretty much like the monster cable pictured above (the mesh part anyway) but the end is not quite as pretty. It seems to be pretty heavy duty. I think I prefer the HDMI 
although I'm not sure why as picture quality doesn't seem to have much difference on my smaller 20" tv.

I have been checking out the 622 the last couple days. HD looks great. I am terribly allergic to flowers, plants, and grass. But I do like looking at them and I watched a show on, I think, English gardens and the picture and depth were amazing.

I have another question about the 622. I tried to back up on a live program and it just froze up. Tried it on both HD and SD channels. I had to turn it off and back on
to get it going again. Is this a problem with my 622 or is it a known bug. I think reverse and forward work on recorded progams.

That is maybe a topic for another thread as well as another thing. I am having a terrible time writing posts to this forum. If I go back somewhere in the post and try to add something or put a space in it erases the following text.

It's getting awfully late. Time flies when you have a few ciders, watch HDTV, and check out the forums.


----------

